

Writing Specs with Org-mode - jcastro
http://katherine.cox-buday.com/blog/2015/03/14/writing-specs-with-org-mode/

======
CodexArcanum
I love finding new things to do with Org-Mode, and this is a great tool to add
in my kit. Though it did take a little while to get the exports working on
Windows. Thanks for the write up. Plus, bonus intro to Org-Page, which I'll to
try out as well.

